
Are We Losing the Grand Canyon? - lucabenazzi
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2016/09/grand-canyon-development-hiking-national-parks/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=link_fb20160824ngm-losinggrandcanyon&utm_campaign=Content&sf34266282=1
======
snowwrestler
Just read this in the print magazine (which I highly recommend--it's still a
beautiful experience).

The TL;DR is that there are private or Native American properties that abut
the Grand Canyon National Park, where development is much less restricted. The
three examples from the article are:

\- A Native American tribe permits unlimited helicopter flights into the
canyon from their reservation, causing constant noise.

\- Another Native American tribe is seeking to build a tram (wire gondola,
like a ski lift) from their property on the edge of the Canyon down to the
confluence of the Little Colorado, and build a mini-mall down there on the
river's edge--which is currently totally wild and unchanged.

\- Uranium mining and commercial tourism development could over-draw or
pollute the aquifers that feed springs and seeps that water vegetation within
the Canyon.

Mentioned only briefly in the story is the tremendous development that has
_already_ been permitted or committed by the National Park Service itself. The
"village" at the lip of the Grand Canyon is a maze of paved roads, schlocky
tourist trap gift shops and restaurants, paths, and hotels--even a train
station! In this way we have already lost a significant portion of the Canyon.

The National Park Service has the mission to preserve the parks for future
generations. In many parks they have instead developed--or permitted others to
develop--the most scenic areas with concrete, asphalt, buildings, cars, and
parking lots. Yosemite Valley is Exhibit A.

Then, having damaged the natural landscape, they use the "preserve" mission to
_further_ develop things--having installed a path, they then pave it to
prevent erosion. Having installed a wood building that ages, they then replace
with a concrete and steel building. Having intalled a road, they enlarge the
parking lots. Etc.

